# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  Metacast, the real-time 3D sports engine, Unity Technologies, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Unity Technologies

Home page - unity.com/sports

SVP and GM of Sports and Live Entertainment - Peter Moore

----------


## Airicist

Unity Metacast

Oct 5, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Unity’s Metacast aims to take live sports to a 3D interactive space"

by Ben Munson
October 5, 2021

Article "Peter Moore on the future of sports and the history of games"
Unity exec on engine-maker's new broadcast tech and whether gaming can lean on its past like sports teams do

by Brendan Sinclair
October 5, 2021

----------

